# Cooler Master Elite 130 CPU Kühler



## dtmsp93 (13. Februar 2016)

*Cooler Master Elite 130 CPU Kühler*

Thema Steht oben.
Guten Tag ich will mir gerne ein Gamer Mini ITX PC zusammen basteln aber ist ich finde kein Passenden CPUKühler 1150 I5 4570 der darf nur eine Höhe von 65 mm haben.
Der Für die Leistung von 85 TPD passt .Das Problem an der Ganzen Sache ist das Der CPU Luft Kühler direkt unter dem Netzteil ist,wenn ich exakt einen mit 65mm einbaue weiß ich nicht, ob der Lüfter überhaupt kühlt .
Mein PC
I5 4570 
Asus GTX 770 OC 
Gigabyte GA-H81N-D2H Intel H81 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 Mini-ITX Retail
8gb DDR3
2,5 Festplatte und 3,5 Zoller 
hab alles parat brauche nur ein Passenden CPU Kühler lieber mit Luft kühlung als mit Wasser da  kenne ich mich nicht aus.
MFG 
DTMSP 93


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Cooler Master Elite 130 CPU Kühler*

Top-Blower und Lüfter umdrehen, so das er Richtung Netzteil bläst, habe ich selber und läuft perfekt:
https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-geminii-m4-rr-gmm4-16pk-r1-a685370.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Cooler Master Elite 130 CPU Kühler*

Sowas hätte man eigentlich auch in die Luftkühlungs-Ecke, anstatt im Support-Bereich des Herstellers, schreiben können 

Wie dem auch sei, hier ein paar Optionen:

- Scythe Big Shuriken 2 (Rev. B)
- Noctua NH-L9
- Silverstone Argon AR06
- Thermalright AXP-100

Das Gehäuse hat wie bereits erwähnt den Nachteil, dass das Netzteil direkt überm Kühler sitzt. Dadurch belastest du Letzteres auch mit einer Menge Abwärme.
Den Lüfter kann man zwar umdrehen, sodass sie wenigstens nicht gegeneinander arbeiten. Bestehen bleibt das Problem aber so oder so.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Cooler Master Elite 130 CPU Kühler*

https://geizhals.de/?cat=cpucooler&xf=3175_120%7E823_Top-Blow-K%FChler%7E725_70#xf_top


----------

